# SEARCH FOR DIFFUSER - ANYONE KNOW THIS ONE?



## bergstrom (Aug 21, 2019)

Has anyone seen these before, what they're called and a link to buy one, thanks.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 23, 2019)

I am genuinely keen to understand How is it different from something like this?









Rogue FlashBender 2 Large Positionable Reflector


Rogue FlashBender 2 Large Positionable Reflector Pack flat / great for travel Attach quickly & securely Adjustable to fit all popular brands of accessory flash For on-camera or off-camera flash




borge.com.au


----------



## bergstrom (Aug 23, 2019)

true. it is unusual though, never saw one before.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 4, 2019)

bergstrom said:


> true. it is unusual though, never saw one before.



I bet this a top heavy setup. I rarely say “trust me,” but trust me: flashbender large or even XL if you you after an even softer light on camera is As good as it gets: light, flexible, portable, quick to get it on and off. And doesn’t fall of the flash when you let go your camera hanging freely of the strap.


----------



## bergstrom (Sep 4, 2019)

OK thanks SGSM


----------

